# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Badge Wing Templates

## ninja9578

These are the templates used to make the task badges for this month.  I'm putting them on the internet so that others can use them to create new badges for the next month and beyond that.  They are Photoshop files, look below for instructions of how to use them.

Basic Task
Basic Task (alternative download)

Advanced Task
Advanced Task (alternative download)

*To Use:*
Load into Photoshop and paste the image that you want to use for the image.  Use the selection's moving tool to put it where you want, you can make the DV logo invisible if you'd like, but make sure that it's centered.

Use the Layers Window to copy and paste the layer that has your image to replace each one of the DV logo images.  Now you can delete the DV logo layers. 

Now you have to merge all of the images together.  Hide all but the first two  layers (by clicking on the eyeball.)  Then Merge the layers together, that function is in the Layers menu.  Now hide all but the next two and merge them too.  Do this for each frame, you should end up with just 6 images.

Now you can close Photoshop and open ImageReady.

Show the Animation window (in the Windows menu,) and click on the pull down menu.  Click "Make Frames from Layers" and you will see your animation scroll out.  Click the play button to make sure that you had everything centered correctly.

Now Save Optimized As..., give it a cool name, in the GIF format.  Upload them.


*I have a Mac, the menu and windows names may be slightly different on a PC, but the steps should be the same.

----------


## ninja9578

*To Use (GIMP)*

Just Saving this area so that an admin can add instructions for GIMP later.  I don't have GIMP so I'm not sure how to do this.  Someone PM me with instructions for GIMP, I realize not everyone can afford Photoshop.

----------


## ninja9578

Damn, it seems that these hosts no longer work.  I'll upload new templates in a few days.

----------

